# my girl is a boy.



## always_xo

I hoped for a girl. I had 3 ultrasounds, they all said baby was a girl. I went today at 35 almost 36 weeks and found out it's a boy. We just finished her room... it's all pink. Everything. We had a huge shower with 100 people... everything is pink. I didn't get many receipts and it's hard to tell where things are from. I'm in shock. I miss my girl but she never existed. I love my boy and I am glad he's healthy but I feel like I'm mourning my Julia Noelle. I don't know how to get through this.


----------



## No1showgirl

Hi - I read your thread in 3rd tri..and i am absolutely staggered by this! Im so sorry this has happened...

Of course, i know it happens (happened to my cousin aswell) but i honestly dont know what i would be thinking, if it was me in your shoes at the moment. Did you have a strong desire for a girl from the beginning? 

Im having a boy and i found out at 16 weeks, i had a very very strong desire for a girl and its taken me till now to find peace with the baby boy im having! If i was told girl and then boy at 36 weeks that would have blown off my feet - hence why i think some people stay team yellow if they have a strong need for one sex or the other. 

When baby arrives you will love him regardless. Like alot of people will say, its not your baby boy that you dont want, but the baby girl (you thought you were having) which you are now having to grieve. Take some time to be kind to yourself, as this is without doubt a big shock....but nothing you wont get over in time...xx


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Wow, this would be really hard to deal with, particularly when you'd hoped for a girl :hugs: Maybe before you rush out and do lots of blue things, wait until the birth. Instead focus on neutral. The way i see it, if they made the mistake 3 times, they could have made it once at just your most recent scan. At this point, your bub could be either gender because really, you can be certain when they've made so many errors (think of the wonderful suprise that comes with that!). So its kind of like your still team yellow now. Does that make sense? Either way, its still the same bubba you loved from the beginning, and it will all turn out beautifully! xx


----------



## babyondabrain

I can't believe 3 different techs got it wrong but like the last poster said this last scan could be the one that's wrong and I would stay neutral too. I'm team yellow as that's wat my husband wants again didn't find out with my lo either I just buy a few things gender neutral then do a big shop wen babys here. Try to return as much as possible and anything you can't u could always store for the next bubba if u have a girl next time. I feel for you that's kinda why I dnt mind being team yellow as I've heard this happen 2 too many people.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Sorry to hear. That's really hard. It's perfectly natural to mourn the loss of what you thought could have been or was. Is this your first? Don't beat yourself up too much about it. It's hard to get over an expectation... and it takes a bit of time.


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi, I know how your feeling the same happened to me in 2009 told it was a girl and an extra scan showed it was a boy, I'd called her Evelyn for 18 weeks. If you want support pm me any questions if you want advise too. I agree it's like losing something, I love Scott so much and looking back I was worried- I cried for days . X


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Wow!! I'm so so so sooooooooooooo sorry that happened to you! That would be an absolute nightmare for me! 

I'm sure regardless you will love your little boy. You have every right to feel that way, that you'd lost a daughter. I really don't know what else to say but I hope in the end your LO comes out a girl! And if not, I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## jenniferttc1

You just hang on and mourn for awhile. Try to Exchange what you can. This will all be forgotten once your beautiful boy is in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## MrsP2be

Always_xo ..... So , so sorry to hear what happened at your scan. I cried when I read your post as know how you are feeling. It is so hard and confusing , as you say , although physically your little girl never existed , she has existed in your mind and in your heart.

I'm now in love with my little fella growing inside me but still think about the little girl I thought was I having.

You're not alone here .... I find this forum brings me comfort to know that I'm not going crazy and know that It's not just me that feels this way. Sending you a hug x


----------



## flashy09

That is crazy you had so many scans that said girl. Do you have any of the scan pictures of when he was a she? After 15 weeks it's usually very obvious....would be really interested to see what caused the confusion


----------

